# Glee Project? Anyone? *spoilers*



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

I saw it mentioned in EW so I recorded it...and really enjoyed it...though I do enjoy both Glee and reality TV. 

They spent an hour showing us how they went from 34,000+ submissions to the top 12, and then each following hour will be getting rid of someone. The 12 had to sing a song together in pieces, then create a music video to another song, and the bottom three got assigned a song to sing for the save. 

I'm super irritated by the "sexy/flirty" and the "childish" girls and that super short geeky guy just creeps me out. Of course, none of them went home, and a super cutie got the boot (I can't remember names at this point, and I watched it a day or so ago).

The winner gets a seven episode arc next season.


----------



## MNoelH (Mar 17, 2005)

Just set up a season pass, but there were two choices: Glee Project an Glee Project Top 12 (or something along those lines). I just season passed them both to be safe.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

I think the Top 12 was a one-off of how they got to the top 12. Glee Project is the regular show. Sorry, I forgot about that part.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

Watched this and enjoyed it. Was a little suprised they let Bryce go home, out of the bottom three, I thought he was the only safe one. 

I will be interested to see how this plays out. Right now, I think the curly haired nerdy guy would be an interesting character. I can easily see Ryan Murphy writing a character around him (like he did with Chris Coffiler.)


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I haven't watched the first episode yet (nah, I don't care about spoilers), but I enjoyed the show about wittling down the several thousand to the 12. (My sweet Adelines director tells us to sing like women not like Glee.)


----------



## MNoelH (Mar 17, 2005)

So I should watch The Glee Project: The Final 12 first? I already have one episode of each to watch.

Do I have this correct?


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Correct. The Final 12 is a behind-the-scenes type of thing. It's not necessary to watch to understand the rest of the season, but it is neat.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

TriBruin said:


> Watched this and enjoyed it. Was a little suprised they let Bryce go home, out of the bottom three, I thought he was the only safe one.
> 
> I will be interested to see how this plays out. Right now, I think the curly haired nerdy guy would be an interesting character. I can easily see Ryan Murphy writing a character around him (like he did with Chris Coffiler.)


His attitude during the video shoot killed him. If you're gonna spend 60-70 hrs per week you need team players not divas. I like Ellis a lot, they could have fun with her visual age. Damian doesn't sing well enough to make up for his shyness and merely adequate dancing. I expect him to go soon. The short guy will go a way since they love very specific "types" and they can do a lot od underdog things with him.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

As soon as Ellis made the bottom three for the 2nd time, I figured she was a goner. It would be very hard to explain to Ryan why you should keep someone who was in the bottom 3 the first 2 weeks. However, I thought she should have stayed. I thought her version of Mac the Knife was good. She also did well in the video (she looked hot and owned the kiss.) 

To bad, I actually thought Daimen should have been in the bottom three. He continues to look out of place. I don't think his voice is up to some of the rest of the singers.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

oops, I read this before watching last nights show. oops, my bad.  I agree with the last post though. You make the bottom three twice in a row, it is time to go.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Is it just me or did the characters they chose for themselves seem lame? I mean if I looked like I was 10 years old, I would have chosen to play a person who skipped a bunch of grades and was attending high school at 10 or 11 years old with all the interesting things that would be part of that. I would have chosen being the shortest person on the basketball team for the short guy. (One of our really good players at my high school was 5"6'.)


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

sushikitten said:


> Correct. The Final 12 is a behind-the-scenes type of thing. It's not necessary to watch to understand the rest of the season, but it is neat.


And my niece is in it. She made it to that level, but was not picked as one of the final 12.

See "Jamie. Lawrenceville, GA."


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Did she at least have fun? That looked like a great experience.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

Yes. And it made her decide that once she is done with college, she will look into some sort of performing career. 

We knew she had tried out (video on myspace) but not that she had made it as far as she had. She wasn't allowed to tell anyone until a month or 2 ago.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

JETarpon said:


> And my niece is in it. She made it to that level, but was not picked as one of the final 12.
> 
> See "Jamie. Lawrenceville, GA."


That's one thing I don't like about this show - even in the press releases, they use just their first names. I'm surprised they don't invoke the Entertainment Weekly Universal Declaration on Reality Show Contestant Names and make them legally change their names to "Glee Project (first name only)."

I am a little surprised they didn't take Jamie and a number of the other non-finalists and have them record a song that the show can use for a different (i.e. not New Directions) show choir to sing at some competition (which is, of course, lip-synced by whatever professional dancers they could round up for that episode).

(Rumor of the day: they are considering taking "some number" of the Glee Project finalists to be the "replacements" when the current cast graduates at the end of season 3.)


----------



## MNoelH (Mar 17, 2005)

I'm at surprised at how many of these kids I dislike.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

I agree there seems to be a lack of talent on this show. I thought there would be a bigger choice of people. Also what is with the lighting they are using? It makes their eyes weird during the interviews. The Rachel wantaby seems to be the most talented but I cant see two Rachels on the show. So far the show has been a disappointment.


----------



## MKDippon (Jun 22, 2011)

Most of you don't know that Damien had sung and traveled world wide for shows with an Irish Group - Celtic Thunder for the last 4 years. Give him a break. This is totally different music. He has a great voice and range.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

MKDippon said:


> Most of you don't know that Damien had sung and traveled world wide for shows with an Irish Group - Celtic Thunder for the last 4 years. Give him a break. This is totally different music. He has a great voice and range.


Hit and run post? Damien hasn't even been mentioned in this thread, and MKDippon comes in here with his first post to defend him.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

JETarpon said:


> Hit and run post? Damien hasn't even been mentioned in this thread, and MKDippon comes in here with his first post to defend him.


Yes, Damien was mentioned earlier in the thread:



TriBruin said:


> To bad, I actually thought Daimen should have been in the bottom three. He continues to look out of place. I don't think his voice is up to some of the rest of the singers.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

sushikitten said:


> Yes, Damien was mentioned earlier in the thread:


Well, see? When I searched for "Damien" MKDippon's was the first post because TriBruin can't spell.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I finally got caught up on this show.

I am enjoying it. I always find it entertaining and enlightening at how often people have NO clue how they are perceived by others, and how they perceive themselves.

Interesting stuff.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Also, is it just me or does Ryan Murphy remind anyone else of John Malkovich?

I think they look so alike!!!


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

nyny523 said:


> Also, is it just me or does Ryan Murphy remind anyone else of John Malkovich?
> 
> I think they look so alike!!!


That's it. I was always thinking he looked like someone but didn't think too much about it.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

Everyone give up on this show or is anyone still watching?

I admit I am enjoying the show quite a bit. Right now, almost anyone left would be a fun addition to Glee.

I had to laugh at Cameron. Dude, you want to be a actor on a TV show with hot girls. Did you think that maybe you would have to kiss one or two of them at some point? 

I hadn't given Lindsey too much thought, but she killed her portion of River Deep/Mountain High. She could step in Lea's role when Rachel graduates.

Right now my two favorites are Cameron and Marissa. They both come across as very sweet and genuine. I was hoping that Alex was going to be not called back last night.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I am still watching!

I am kind of glad they got rid of Matheus - he was really starting to annoy me.

Cameron needs to grow up.

Alex is doomed.

I am kinda liking Samuel.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

I got an ep or two behind during the move, so have to find them online to catch up.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I've been dropping in occasionally when there isn't anything else on.

Marissa and Samuel were amazingly good in their video. The rest were differing levels of bad... I don't blame the producers for sending all three on to a sing-off. Cameron and Lindsay in particular were horrid - they had zip for chemistry. It was really quite painful to watch.

I'm glad one of the producers (the casting guy?) finally told Ryan Murphy he's going to have to start eliminating some of his favorites that keep coming back to the "last chance" recital. I'm glad they finally sent Matheus home - every time they sent him onto the last chance, Murphy kept arguing that the guy had all this untapped potential... but after three times, I don't think we saw it.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I wonder if the thing between Alex and Matheus was personal or we will see more of this sabatoging behavior from Alex. Too bad, he is one of the more talented people but his attitude is not welcome in the actual show cast.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

sieglinde said:


> I wonder if the thing between Alex and Matheus was personal or we will see more of this sabatoging behavior from Alex. Too bad, he is one of the more talented people but his attitude is not welcome in the actual show cast.


Alex has a HUGE chip on his shoulder. I assume, him being gay, that he had to deal with alot of crap growing up. But he comes across as a diva and believes that he is better than everyone else. And by "better" I mean a lot more than just singing.

I will be interested to see if Ryan keeps him around much longer if he ends up in the bottom three again.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

About time Matheus got the boot. He was just creepy and always back talking to the director and blaming every one else for his problems.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

TriBruin said:


> Alex has a HUGE chip on his shoulder. I assume, him being gay, that he had to deal with alot of crap growing up. But he comes across as a diva and believes that he is better than everyone else. And by "better" I mean a lot more than just singing.
> 
> I will be interested to see if Ryan keeps him around much longer if he ends up in the bottom three again.


You know what? For someone who claims people have been mean to him his whole life, he can certainly dish it out. The guy clearly has no empathy for anyone but himself.

I agree with Ryan Murphy when he said that he felt like Alex wanted to tell him to shut up. I think if and when Alex does get the boot, he is going to really spew the vitriol he has been holding back - and I do think that he is holding back. It clearly never has never occurred to him that perhaps the reason people don't like him is because he is an a**hole...


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

SNJpage1 said:


> About time Matheus got the boot. He was just creepy and always back talking to the director and blaming every one else for his problems.


Creepy, indeed. I never liked him.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

too bad, he would not work out well with all the personalities on an ensemble cast type show.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

Wow, I was shocked that they let Marissa go home! For the past few weeks, i thought she was going to win it all. I said a few weeks ago, that not ever being in the bottom three was going to Marissa at some point and I think it did last night.

Ryan M. has now seen Cameron and Alex so many times, he probably already has their characters written for them. With Marissa, she, unfortunately, came across as a very vanilla character. I will certainly miss her. And I would have loved to see her next week for


Spoiler



sexuality 



However, I don't see how he can keep Alex much longer. Does he want to deal with that attitude on set everyday.  Alex is coasting, and only turns it on at the final perfomances.

Right now, I am rooting for Cameron. He comes across as a a very likable person. However, I think he may be too green for what Glee needs.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

If he is that chicken about kissing, then Hollywood would be a real shock for him. It is nice to be moral etc. but not blue nosed. He needs to loosen up. Keep his ethics but don't be shocked by ordinary stuff. 

The show is down to two women. Anyone think they are looking for a male cast member?


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

sieglinde said:


> If he is that chicken about kissing, then Hollywood would be a real shock for him. It is nice to be moral etc. but not blue nosed. He needs to loosen up. Keep his ethics but don't be shocked by ordinary stuff.


Unfortunately, I agree. Cameron is not ready for Hollywood yet. He needs some acting classes.



> The show is down to two women. Anyone think they are looking for a male cast member?


Disagree here. I find the men left more compelling than Hannah or Lindsey. Samuel, Cameron, Damain, and even Alex are much more compeling charcters than either Hannah or Lindsey. I think Ryan Murphy would have a much easier time writing for any of the males versus the females left.

(And by sending Marissa home last night, he made it clear that talent isn't the deciding factor.)


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

Did any one else notice how Alex's personality changed while in drag? Too bad he cant show that as a guy. The only thing I could see them doing for a story line if he did win was to make him a transgendered student in the process of getting a sex change.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

That is a great idea. Hmm, I think I know of two transgendered students who were killed in Oxnard, CA in a span of 20 years. That could be pretty heavy duty subject material.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

SNJpage1 said:


> Did any one else notice how Alex's personality changed while in drag? Too bad he cant show that as a guy. The only thing I could see them doing for a story line if he did win was to make him a transgendered student in the process of getting a sex change.


He was great in drag in the final three sing off. But I still dislike him as his regular self.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

What an idiot.

Opportunities such as this come up never, and you walk away from it because you are afraid of an on-screen kiss?

Dope.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

nyny523 said:


> What an idiot.
> 
> Opportunities such as this come up never, and you walk away from it because you are afraid of an on-screen kiss?
> 
> Dope.


I applaude Cameron for standing by his beliefs. Better yet, he had the guts to give someone else (Damian) another chance knowing he wasn't going to bend.

I am sad to see Cameron go (my second "favorite" in the last two weeks). I think he would have been a great character for Glee. But, in the end, his beliefs meant more him than any fame. I think that is a great message.

Lindsey was sure she was in the bottom three. When Robert told her she was safe, her face was priceless.

With who is left, I am not sure who could win the whole thing. I am afraid Alex may be a leading candidate. Samual may be a wildcard. Kind of like Marissa for most of the season, he is solid, but not overwhelming each week.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

TriBruin said:


> I applaude Cameron for standing by his beliefs. Better yet, he had the guts to give someone else (Damian) another chance knowing he wasn't going to bend.
> 
> I am sad to see Cameron go (my second "favorite" in the last two weeks). I think he would have been a great character for Glee. But, in the end, his beliefs meant more him than any fame. I think that is a great message.
> 
> ...


It's an acting job, on a show he is familiar with. On the show, characters kiss. It's not like they were asking him to do anything untoward. It's - ya know - PRETEND. He knew what he was getting himself into - why even bother if he wasn't willing to act? He could have given his spot to someone else from the start.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

nyny523 said:


> It's an acting job, on a show he is familiar with. On the show, characters kiss. It's not like they were asking him to do anything untoward. It's - ya know - PRETEND. He knew what he was getting himself into - why even bother if he wasn't willing to act? He could have given his spot to someone else from the start.


This.

I really liked him, but he's an idiot.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

sushikitten said:


> This.
> 
> I really liked him, but he's an idiot.


He is very young. Means very well but did not think it through. May regret it someday. May not. His belief is pretty narrow for someone who actually is a fan of a show like Glee but it really comes down to maturity. He was too immature to connect the dots and to realize what acting is about. His belief will either adjust or he will have to learn to think things out. Just part of growing up. It just happened on national TV.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

He should have tried out for Idol or Voice, not a contest that involves acting and the chance of kissing. He would have made a great character for the show with his moral beliefs. However as an actor you need to act. It wasnt as if they were asking him to act in the nude.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Yeah, I agree that he would've been an interesting character. Ryan Murphy even alluded to the fact that at one point before season 2, he had wanted to add a religious/Christian character to the show, and it's something I'd like to see them possibly go back to.

I can understand that Cameron may have started out in the competition without really thinking through all of the ramifications of what it would mean if he were to win, and now that he's faced with some of those issues, he had significant enough concerns that he wanted out. He's naïve, not an idiot.

Right now, I'm thinking Samuel; from what I've seen of him, he's got a dynamic enough personality that really reads on television, and seems reasonably able to have chemistry with other contestants. He's never been at risk at all, and has won two of of the homework assignments.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

No one mentions the red haired girl much. I think her name is Hanna. Her face looked really good with the way they did her make up for the kitchen setup. Too bad she had to be teamed up with Cameron.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Yeah, Hannah looked really good!


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

It doesnt look good for those that are left. They already have two gay characters so Alex isnt needed. Two plus size girls so they dont need Hannah. Damain could be an exchange student. Lindsey looks a lot like Rachael and Rachael's character is being phased out. Just leaves Samual for them to figure a character for.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

SNJpage1 said:


> It doesnt look good for those that are left. They already have two gay characters so Alex isnt needed. Two plus size girls so they dont need Hannah. Damain could be an exchange student. Lindsey looks a lot like Rachael and Rachael's character is being phased out. Just leaves Samual for them to figure a character for.


Remember, they are also looking for replacements for students who will be graduating. Some of those regulars will be gone. Even though the winner gets a gig this coming season, they have already said that some of the others might also have a shot at regular roles to replace the graduates...


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

No type of Christianity, that I am familiar with and I was a conservative Baptist for 10 years, would have condemned anyone for a kiss while in a play or other theatrical performance. Cameron made it sound like he was just plain shy or something and using his religion as an excuse.
A real Christian character (not a fake one like the abstinence cheerleader) would be a cool addition to the story.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

Our household is quite bummed that Cameron is off the show. I agree that he just didn't know how having to kiss someone else - even "in character" - would make him feel inside. He's mature enough to realize that this is not for him and to get out once he realizes it. Hasn't anyone else ever started a job and then realized they were in over their head? 

My dd, on the other hand, doesn't get it. Of course, she's just a teenager herself.  His videos on youtube are pretty good. I'm hoping that he will still go somewhere with his music capabilities.

tta


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Results of 8/7 episode to follow...

I'm really disliking Lindsay. She feels fake to me, and unbelievably full of herself. When she has an emotional moment, it feels staged, like she thinks it's going to get her points for it.

I'm starting to cool a bit on Samuel. They're kind of right, he really has one note that he can play. I did find it interesting that he's the anti-Cameron... apparently similar beliefs, but while Cameron was petrified of even a stage kiss, Samuel understands that it's acting and doesn't mind it one bit. It does add an interesting twist on Ryan's idea of having a conservative Christian character; what if that character ended up being not-so-conservative?

Hannah's downfall this week was simply because she really can't sing very well. She was quite painful for the final sing for Ryan this week. Now, one can point to the rest of the Glee actors and say "well, they use tons of autotune on them, why not for Hannah?" and I would suggest that a lot of the autotune is simply for stylistic reasons; most of the Glee actors genuinely have a much higher singing ability than Hannah did.

Of the people remaining, I actually could see Lindsay winning - if only because Ryan could use her as a "heel" on the show, kind of a "alpha b*tch" character. I have trouble finding a character on the show for the others left.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I liked Hannah.

And I agree with Ryan that Lindsay is talented, but not someone you root for (or even like).


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

Starting to look like Damain has a chance after all. An exchange student would be a good charactor.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Possible spoiler for this show result and the definite spoiler for the plan for the character on Glee:


Spoiler



In an article for AOL TV, Ryan Murphy said that the winner will play a character who "is the person who she hates the most in the history of the show. ... 'The Glee Project' winner is Sue Sylvester's new archenemy and she is going to destroy their life."

http://www.aoltv.com/2011/06/22/ryan-murphy-glee-season-3/


Thoughts? Knowing who is left, does that quote help to hint towards who might win? (Remember... spoiler tag it!)


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

One thing is for sure; if they do cast any of the "losers", none of them will be Mercedes's boyfriend, according to this.


----------



## LoganBear2327 (Jul 30, 2011)

Just saw tonight's show. My favorite is still in it. But, after all the drama, it seems like there was no purpose for this episode.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

Love Love Love this show. I'm so sad the last episode is next week!

I can't stand My Funny Valentine, and was cringing for Samuel to have to sing it. WTF, every other contestant was given a song completely in his or her genre, except for him. Thankfully he killed it!

tta


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

Since it does say spoilers at the start I guess it's Ok to say that Alex will be performing in drag next week from the previews shown. Looks like he is really going to be going for it. I don't see Samual as a winner for some reason. Lindsey seems so fake. Even though Damain was going to get the boot th show that Cameron quit I think he still has a good chance of winning especially after the song he did tonight.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Kind of a cop out to let them all go to the next episode, but whatever.

No matter who wins, I have a feeling we might see all 4 of these people in future Glee episodes...


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Yeah, that was sort of a waste of time. I expected Samuel not to make it.

Note about tatoos. I was a Christian then eventually became a Neo-Pagan. Would I want Bible verses on my body? (depends on the verses I guess. Thou shalt not eat wood badgers is a good one.)


----------



## gwuinsf (May 21, 2002)

SNJpage1 said:


> Since it does say spoilers at the start I guess it's Ok to say that Alex will be performing in drag next week from the previews shown. Looks like he is really going to be going for it. I don't see Samual as a winner for some reason. Lindsey seems so fake. Even though Damain was going to get the boot th show that Cameron quit I think he still has a good chance of winning especially after the song he did tonight.


I feel the exact opposite. I feel like Samuel is the most unique out of the 4 of them in terms of what "type" is not already on Glee. If you break them down into "character types" Alex is a lot like Kurt, Lindsey is Rachel, Damien is Blaine. Christian Rocker definitely fits in the Glee subculture outcast category.

They are all good performers and at the end of the day, that can't be the most important thing. These 4 are better singers than a lot of the current cast IMO. I think in the end it'll come down to who presents the most compelling and unique storyline and IMO that's Samuel.

I also think Damien has an excellent chance because he'd bring in a huge teen girl following. He's definitely the most marketable of the 4.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

I feel as if Samuel brought out his Christian thing after hearing what they said to Camaron about needing a Christian character. For some reason he seems one level below Lindsey in the fake department.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

SNJpage1 said:


> I feel as if Samuel brought out his Christian thing after hearing what they said to Camaron about needing a Christian character. For some reason he seems one level below Lindsey in the fake department.


It seems odd and concidental... but also keep in mind that was the first time he appeared before Ryan Murphy the entire run of the show, and my hazy memory indicates that it was Ryan that brought it up, not Samuel. I get this feeling that it's not something that Samuel likes to wear on his sleeve, that he wants to win as Samuel, not "Christian dude," but as long as Ryan brought it up, he's going to respond. It was just bad timing that it came up right after Cameron left because of his religious beliefs.


----------



## LoganBear2327 (Jul 30, 2011)

I noticed that one challenge that hasn't happened yet is "Actibility". Can anyone of these people act? I'd hate to see them select someone who is a fantastic singer but can't act out of a paper sack.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

LoganBear, thats a good question. Can any of them read a script and remember lines and act the part? Didnt most...I know not all...of the of characters on Glee get their start on Broadway and have training as an actor already when they got the parts on the show?


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

LoganBear2327 said:


> I noticed that one challenge that hasn't happened yet is "Actibility". Can anyone of these people act? I'd hate to see them select someone who is a fantastic singer but can't act out of a paper sack.


I know they have talked about acting a little bit. The only one that I know of that has shown some acting chops is Lindsey. I would be very worried about Alex and Damien when it comes to acting.

As far as current cast members, I don't think that neither Colin Montieth or Heather Morris had much (any?) acting experience before. That hasn't stopped them from becoming big stars.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

Predictions on who will win?

Lindsey - Probably the most ready of the four left. She can sing and act. However, she is just another "Rachael". Unless Ryan Murphy kicks Lea Michelle of the show, she is a redundant character.

Alex - I can see him getting picked, but he would be least favorite choice. I have never been a big fan of him. 

Damien - He is the weakest of the four by far. However, he could bring a new character to Glee. 

Samuel - Right now, Samuel is my odds on favorite to win. He has been very consistant throughout the show. He fills a character that doesn't currently exist.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

I was LOLing when they were talking about how funny it would be if Damian came on the show and Brittany couldn't understand what he was saying! 

I am rooting for him now, he is the underdog of the 4 of them I think. I think Lyndsay is fake fake fake, Samuel is too cool for school and Alex is talented but a diva!


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I'm still getting caught up on last week's episode.

I fail to understand how these people couldn't fake playing any of those instruments. I mean, you might not be playing it anywhere close to right, but it's not hard to make it look good in the type of music video they do on this show, with a smash cut every second or two. All I know is they all looked horrible, even Lindsey and even after she spent time with Kevin.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Ok, one thing that bugs me about this show, and I'm guessing about Glee itself: why do they lipsynch? Other shows I've seen where they have to sing usually have them _actually_ sing along to playback of their taped audio... possibly quite badly and/or loudly. That's fine because no one hears that audio, and it sells better on camera (it genuinely looks like they're singing, because they are).


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Huh. Ok, that genuinely surprised me a bit. I'll spoiler-tag it just in case someone hasn't seen this last episode yet.


Spoiler



Samuel and Damian *both* get 7 episode arcs. Alex and Lindsey get 2 episode arcs.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> Huh. Ok, that genuinely surprised me a bit. I'll spoiler-tag it just in case someone hasn't seen this last episode yet.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Didn't surprise me at all - I suspected they would do something like this.


----------



## The Spud (Aug 28, 2002)

nyny523 said:


> Didn't surprise me at all - I suspected they would do something like this.


Best possible outcome, I think.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

Wasnt exspecting that but it did make sense


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

nyny523 said:


> Didn't surprise me at all - I suspected they would do something like this.


I was suprised they did this on the show, but I was expecting Ryan to use more than just the winner in future episodes.

I wonder if Damien and Samuel will appear together or in seperate episode arcs?

I was suprised that Alex still wore the drag outfit even after Robert & Zack told him that Ryan wanted to see him before more than a diva.

I think Lindsey rocked her last chance performance last night. I know she is kind of a b*tch, but I can see her fitting in to the show very easily. I hope that her two episode stint turns in to something more.

Did everyone notice that when Samual was first announced as the "winner", Damien and Lindsey both came running over to Samual and gave him hugs (actually Lindsey jumped on him.) Where was Alex? Apparently, sulking on the side.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Here's how they turned out in terms of how they were "found":
Through "industry channels": 2 out of 3 (Damian, Lindsey, Emily)
Through the original Myspace auditions: 2 out of 4 (Samuel, Alex, Bryce, Melissa - the conspiracy theorist in me wants to believe that they had to include one of them so that Rupert Murdoch doesn't look like a complete fool by buying Myspace in the first place)
Through the Chicago and Dallas "live" auditions: 0 out of 5

I'm slightly surprised only two of the four have prior IMDB credits (well, three, but one is just an American Idol audition appearance). Then again, the one new "regular" that has been announced so far came from _Friday Night Lights_.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Finally! A damn reality show where someone I wanted to win actually did! Samuel and Damian were my top two, with Damian having the edge. So I was pleased with the outcome!


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

I hope they annouce soon what type of character each is going to play.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

SNJpage1 said:


> I hope they annouce soon what type of character each is going to play.


The only one I'm having trouble coming with, especially only given a 2 episode arc, is Alex. Lindsey will probably be a Rachel clone for one of the other schools; Damian will be an exchange student, and Samuel will be the Christian rocker.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

I wonder if they will write Alex as a cross dresser in the show. Perhaps a relative of Mercedes who is visiting for a week.


----------



## LoganBear2327 (Jul 30, 2011)

I hope that, for Alex, they have him as a transgender person. Maybe first episode as Alex and the second as Alexis, or something like that. Since Alex said that he dressed up in drag to show he can play a man or a woman, this role would prove it.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

My niece is auditioning again. Here's her audition video. Give it a "like".

http://www.thegleeprojectcasting.com/Auditions/View/4752121


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

JETarpon said:


> My niece is auditioning again. Here's her audition video. Give it a "like".
> 
> http://www.thegleeprojectcasting.com/Auditions/View/4752121


Woohoo!! done!


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

She certainly has the singing chops for it. (Maybe they won't autotune her). 

To get a true Christian character who is not a stereotype takes writers who can write decent characters. Good luck with that.


----------

